
Phusion Passenger’s development cost according to Ohloh.org - sant0sk1
http://izumi.plan99.net/blog/index.php/2008/08/09/phusion-passengers-development-cost-according-to-ohlohorg/
======
gaika
What's the point of bragging about irrelevant lines of code number?

